# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  The Woolpack

## tammyy2j

Going to post here until official confirmation but on another board there is talk of a fire destroying the pub and killing some characters

----------


## alan45

We know there is a fire in T'Rovers. Are you sure someone isnt getting confused.

----------


## tammyy2j

> We know there is a fire in T'Rovers. Are you sure someone isnt getting confused.


No the talk was of Cameron burning the pub with Cain and Chas inside but it could be just rumour bs

----------

Perdita (06-02-2013)

----------

